# One of my friends feeds her dog chocolate



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I was just stunned. I didn´t really want to push it because I have never really had a dog before, and what would I know about such stuff, I was afraid she would think.
And it isn´t just little pieces of chocolate, it is huge chunks of chocolate and chocolate turtles with rum-cream filling.
And it is also funny becayse she goes on about how jack russel terriers don´t have pedigrees because the guy who invented them wanted them to all look different.
I looked it up and it is a pretty old breed, and they do have pedigrees.

But it is the thing with the chocolate I am concerned about. I said it is the/a chemical in the chocolate the is deadly, but she didn´t believe me. Something starting with T right?


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

according to my dad's brother in law (my step mom's brother) who was a professor in missouri and a veternarian...chocolate can give your dog a bad case of the diarreah and an upset tummy. my dad called him when his chi ate a piece of chocolate almond bark. he said it would not kill the dog...
i still don't feed my girls chocolate


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Chocolate can definitely poison a dog. It's the dark chocolate that is the worst because it has the highest concentration of that chemical ... milk chocolate isn't as bad, but it's still dangerous. Chocolate can cause seizures and death, it's very dangerous.


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

My oppinion is that it is her dog. I will just never let Logan near chocolate.
She also told me it was silly to buy expensive dog food. Supermarket dog food is just as good. 
I just would rather be safe than sorry.

And still the turtles are a good 60g worth of chocolate and sugar.


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

How old is she and does she even care about her dog or do any research on dogs?


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

She is around my age. It really puzzels me as to how she doesn´t know this stuff, her perents have had dogs for years.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

I was at the park yesterday with mylo and my friend and her border collie, she had a fudge bar and said " does maisy want some"(the collie) and i goes omg noo u should never give a dog chocolate and she just said "yeah she has it all the time shes fine" and broke off half the choc bar n gave it to her... she was fine but i was stunned, i said mylo isn`t having any im not gona chance that!!!


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have heard different things about this. I would never give my dog chocolate on purpose. I have never heard of a dog dyeing from chocolate but while chance it? Our boxer ate a whole huge bag of Halloween candy 3 years ago and he was fine, he did have the runs for a few days and upset stomach.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ I've heard of dogs dying from eating chocolate


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

My sheltie at a whole bag of Hershey's kisses, foil and all, and the vet MET me at the clinic with activated charcoal. He took it VERY seriously. (She was fine, iron stomach!). My sister's llasa ate a bunch and almost died...he ran and ran because of the caffeine, his heart was racing and they had to medicate him at the vet's.

MY dogs, growing up, ate everything (choc. chip cookies come to mind) and we fed them Alpo from a CAN (ugh)...and they lived long lives. Who knows? I just know better than my parents (can we all say "neuter"?) and I wouldn't risk my dog for anything.

My kids give me grief for giving Dolly toast crust.....


----------



## Louise_uk (May 13, 2006)

We had a dog called Penny and one day while we were out at work she got into the spare room. We had a lot of chocolate in there for us over xmas but also wrapped up to give with other presents. Penny ate ALL the chocolate, there were wrappers everywhere and I just stood there amazed at the mess. At the time I hadnt read that chocolate was dangerous for dogs, If i had I would have been in a state of panic. Penny was fine, she didnt want her dinner that night but never the less there is no way I would give my girls any intentionally, I just wouldnt take the risk.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

When I was 12 my dog got into my brother's chocolate bunny for Easter, he ate the entire thing and didn't even get sick ... but it's a matter of dose more than anything. Milk chocolate isn't as dangerous, but it's still very, very bad for them, dark chocolate and baker's chocolate is very dangerous, less than 2.5 grams could kill a chihuahua. And of course, it would take higher doses for a bigger dog.


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

The toxic ingredients in chocolate is theobromine and caffeine.. Dark chocolate is the deadliest.

Not all dogs react badly to chocolate, however (not that it's a good idea to feed them). It can take quite a bit to kill a dog, though. Not to say it will never happen, as I have seen three dogs die from eating chocolate.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

My mom used to feed her dogs chocolate all the time. They didn't get poisoned or die from it. Does that mean I'd EVER give Shiver any? NO! Why chance it? Some people.........*biting tongue*


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

it can cause problems for them later on though, eating chocolate, from what i've heard.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

My hubby works with somebody who feeds their dog M&M's. I just certainly would not risk it. No chocolate for MY boys. :sad3:


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

also 
http://www.dogownersdigest.com/news/library/chocolate-dog-poisoning.shtml
interesting link!


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

I would never give my Chi anything on the do not feed list. that is just asking for something to happen, in my opinion. However, my mother in law has a sheltie and feeds him anything. M&M's, chicken wings, cashews, she even buys a side of ham every week and that is his food. This dog doesn't know what it's like to live on dog food. It just baffels me that he hasn't had a chicken bone peirce his intestines or anything. I love Duncan (her dog) and I feel ba d for him, his diet can't be too healthy!


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

i give marni little bits of chocolate if im eating one and abit falls off just no bigger than the size of half a button. it also makes them fat lol so i (try!) to stop everyone from feeding him tip bits stuff like chips :s crisps my dads the worst grr but yeah if the dogs bigger it shouldnt have much of a problem my collie cross had choclate most of her life and she lived for nearly 16 years, it depends on the dog. if you can avoid it then do so.


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

If I recall correctly, I believe I read somewhere that said chocolate (specifically theobromine) continues to build up in dogs' systems; that the more they eat it the more potential for trouble. One feeding might not harm or kill, but over time the theobromine level reaches toxic level (or can reach toxic levels) until it does poison the dog. Correct me if I am wrong.

I feel sorry because it must smell like ambrosia the same way to him as it does to me. LOL! Whenever I have a chocolate or even hold the wrapper, he gets all excited and runs over, tail wagging. But I will NEVER give chocolate to Moka no matter how fast he wags his tail. 

All of us here are very cautious and consciencious chi people, so to read about feeding M&Ms, giving chicken wings, and buying hams for dog food and all makes me laugh hysterically thinking about it, although (forgive me) I know I shouldn't since it's not a laughing matter. I just can't imagine in a million years treating my dog like that.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Moka-papa said:


> If I recall correctly, I believe I read somewhere that said chocolate (specifically theobromine) continues to build up in dogs' systems; that the more they eat it the more potential for trouble. One feeding might not harm or kill, but over time the theobromine level reaches toxic level (or can reach toxic levels) until it does poison the dog. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I feel sorry because it must smell like ambrosia the same way to him as it does to me. LOL! Whenever I have a chocolate or even hold the wrapper, he gets all excited and runs over, tail wagging. But I will NEVER give chocolate to Moka no matter how fast he wags his tail.
> 
> All of us here are very cautious and consciencious chi people, so to read about feeding M&Ms, giving chicken wings, and buying hams for dog food and all makes me laugh hysterically thinking about it, although (forgive me) I know I shouldn't since it's not a laughing matter. I just can't imagine in a million years treating my dog like that.


That kind of made me laugh too. I pictured this little dog with a full ham on a plate - Dinner Time! LOL!


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

canadiandawn said:


> I pictured this little dog with a full ham on a plate - Dinner Time! LOL!


lol :]


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

many many years ago when i was in high school selling 
"worlds finest chocolate" big bars were $1 (ok so you know it was a while ago) dad left a chocolate bar w/almonds on the coffee table, my dog fluffy got to it - ate 1/2 the bar - she was fine... never again did we leave anything in her reach. 

I wouldn't give my Peenutt any chocolate. I'm having enough problems getting her to eat anything (canned or dried) She doesn't get people food except carrots. 

Therese


----------



## Vero22 (Apr 16, 2006)

When I was in highschool one of my neighbor had an oollld colly... I think she was about 17 or so. Anyways he fed her chocolate every once in a while and he said that She is so old I think she deserves it and it can't be any worse for her... she's lived this long.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I would NEVER give my dog choclate. I love him more than that! I dont think people should be aloud to own dogs if they give them rubbish like that to eat. As we all know dogs are like babies, we have to provide and take care of there health for them and its our responsiblity to make sure they are healthy and dont have health problems. 

God it angers me to hear pepople doin this kind of thing. Its abuse even tho you might see it only as being kind. By all means my dog gets treats, but doggie treats. I mean after all thats what there made for or he can have some chicken which he loves but is also good for him

Think about how bad a choclate bar is for a human? One square of choclate to a chi is about 4 bars of choclate to us and altho that might taste nice at the time imagine what that would do to you afterwards. You'd feel sick to. Gross


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I also cannot believe that people feed their dogs this junk. The only treats that my dogs get are healthy treats for dogs, and sometimes I will give them healthy real foods (like plain yogurt, boiled chicken, veggies, etc). I couldn't imagine EVER giving a dog chocolate- I think that it is awful for people to do that.

I work with a girl who sounds like your friend... she told me that she would never give her dog dogfood... because she would "feel bad" for it. I guess that their family dog lived to be 16 years old and never had any dog food, so she thinks that "it is fine." Ya know, a dog that looks healthy on the outside can still be really sick on the inside.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't want to play devils advocate but a dog can live on food other then dog food and be just as healthy.


----------



## Louise_uk (May 13, 2006)

My 2 girls, Tia and Lottie will not eat dog food at all. They were fed on tripe, liver, ham, chicken, mince etc by the breeder and now I give them chicken, mince, liver for their dinner mixed with rice and they have omelette for breakfast. I tried every make of dog food when I had Tia. I bought the cheapest and the most expensive but she would not touch it. The chicken I get is chicken thighs, a bag of 16/18 costs £2.49 and lasts 6/7 meals so they dont work out much more than buying a box of wet food pouches. I am happy knowing they enjoy their food and I got the ok from my vet so we are all happy.

:thumbleft:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My coworker fed her dog stuff like donuts, cookies, hotdogs, McDonald's, for meals every day. I think that is awful.

I've always thought about doing a raw diet, but it would be healthy, non dog food items.


----------



## Louise_uk (May 13, 2006)

I must admit Tia and Lottie like the edge of my pizza and cheese on toast and I dont think a little bit hurts them as a treat. They also eat carrots, potatoes, its really funny cos if we have a sunday roast I always do a little plate of veggies a potato and their meat. One thing I have never given them is yogurt.....does anyone know if they are ok with that?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Mine love plain yogurt- it is really good for them because it puts good bacteria into their intestines. I will sometimes mix fresh blueberries into it, which they love!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I too knew some1 with a chi/pom mix that fed her dogs m&ms as treats an the dog lived for over 17yrs.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

It doesn't matter how long the dog lived. Maybe if these people didn't feed their dogs junk, they would have lived to be 25. 

You can live a long life and be unhealthy. I am sure that if I ate McDonald's and hotdogs everyday I wouldn't die... I would be extremely unhealthy, though. 

I don't understand how people can feed their dogs these known toxins, and not care. The thing is, any PERSON has a choice as to what they eat. If someone wants to eat junk food everyday, they have the power to do so. Dogs cannot make their own decisions, therefore we have to. Taking on the responsibility of a dog means that you are the one who makes decisions for your pet's welfare. To me, someone who feeds their dog junk is not a responsible pet owner.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ I completely agree. These are little lives, depending on us to do what's right, and best for them. They trust us with their lives ... that's not a responsibility to take lightly =/ Sure one cigarette wouldn't kill your toddler, but would you hand him a cigarette, light it, and let him smoke it? 

... why not?


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Obviously I would never feed my dog any of the junk we're talking about (esp. chocolate...known to poison them), because I love them and want them to be healthy. And let's not forget a purely selfish reason...can you imagine the POOP of the dogs eating ham and m&m's and all that? shudder.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL! Ewwwww! It would be like a human's. At least when they're on dog food, the poop is the same size, texture and smell every time. It may not be nice but compare it to a diaper after your toddler has started eating all foods. I would prefer to clean dog poop any day.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I know, and really...for all the benefits of good dog food, one of the big sells to me (so that I didn't care about the price!) was "firmer, smaller, odorless" stools. THAT'S not happening with ham dinners!


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I won't let Trixie or the rest of them have any kind of chocolate, my vet told me it was deadly. Then I was watching the Westminster a couple years ago and they were saying that a lot of the trainers reward with M & M's. My sheltie has a very sensitive tummy, we have to watch all the food she eats.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

~Jessie~ said:


> My coworker fed her dog stuff like donuts, cookies, hotdogs, McDonald's, for meals every day. I think that is awful.
> 
> I've always thought about doing a raw diet, but it would be healthy, non dog food items.


Jessie you should check out Aunt Jenni's or Honest Kitchen It's always best to start with something premade until you understand what all they need to have a balanced meal. It's much easier as well cause you don't have to worry about all the supplements etc. 

http://www.auntjeni.com/homemade.htm


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

Reading this and all the bad stuff people feed their dogs, I am amazed to find it still happens in the real world. I am grateful to all the experimenting, hard work and documeting done by concerned vets/medical professionals who over the years took the time to discover that chocolate, sodium, onions, etc. are bad for dogs. I appreciate the information and understand that dogs are not people, so they shouldn't eat the same. And people who ignore all this really irritate me.

I'm sure there are lots of stuff I shouldn't eat, but that's my decision. Dogs' natural instincts are to eat what is put done in front of them, so I'm the one who has to make the decision of what to put down. I appreciate everyone's efforts to keep us informed about what is good/not good for dogs. It's their decisions if they choose to ignore it, but I feel sorry for their dogs.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I used to let my peewee have m&m's, a few, once in awhile. I don't let my 2lb chi have any tho cause she is so small it might not take much for her to get sick from it.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

That story sounds very familiar a young girl that use to live across the street from me had gotten a dog from pet shop (Jack russle also)and they told her the same thing they dont have pedigrees for the same reason. this is so coincidental. tell your friend to do a google search on choclate poisoning in dogs http://www.petcaretips.net/chocolate-poisoning-dog.html


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

That is so weird, because it says on wikipedia that you can get pedigrees for them now.
If she brings it up again I will tell her to do a search, and that they might not notice the dog being affected by it, until the toxin levels are up.


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Jacks have pedigrees. They just aren't a breed recognized by the AKC, or the CKC in Canada.


----------

